

Intel Trusted Execution Technology (TXT) privilege escalation vulnerability - sweis
https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00035&languageid=en-fr

======
sweis
For some background, Intel issues SINIT authenticated code modules (ACMs)
which are used for the trusted boot process. According to this advisory, these
modules are vulnerable to a privilege escalation attack which could compromise
system management mode. That compromise is likely undetectable at the kernel
level. Here's a background paper on a different attack on SINIT:
[http://www.invisiblethingslab.com/resources/2011/Attacking_I...](http://www.invisiblethingslab.com/resources/2011/Attacking_Intel_TXT_via_SINIT_hijacking.pdf)

